# Greetings, fellow horse lovers!



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! 👋


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome! that's a nice photo of the two of you.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello to you and to Pedro. Looks like you have a pretty good buddy by your side. Thank you very much for serving our country to keep us free and safe.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Welcome! I'm from PA too! I hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Welcome! Love the photo!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum....

The joys of horse-ownership is something special!!
Enjoy your time with us here on the forum...
And thank-you for serving & protecting us.
🐴 ...


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

You’ll love this forum Andy.. so many extremely knowledgeable horse owners here! I’m impressed at how many take time out of their busy lives to answer my dumb questions 🙂


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Wecome to the forum Andy and Pedro!

@BethR there's no such thing as a dumb question !


----------



## AndyPA (Mar 27, 2021)

tinyliny said:


> Welcome! that's a nice photo of the two of you.


Thank you!


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Your horse is a cutie!


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

Caledonian said:


> Wecome to the forum Andy and Pedro!
> 
> @BethR there's no such thing as a dumb question !


Cal, I may well be the exception 😏


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.
And welcome home.


----------



## katherine_13 (Mar 1, 2021)

Welcome! Congrats on your new horse!


----------



## ENIAC (Mar 27, 2021)

AndyPA, thank you for your service, sir.


----------



## riderforever (Feb 28, 2021)

Welcome! I’m from PA too. 
Love the picture


----------

